# I feel sick....



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/south_yorkshire/7688929.stm

*So shocking - please don't read if you are feeling particularly vunerable.*
I felt sick reading this. How a person can be so cruel I will never understand. I hope they throw away the key.


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Horrifies me to think of what terror and injury the poor little thing endured before her death


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya
this makes me so so sad and sick   

caz x


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Why do people like this have children??

Poor wee Amy. Rest in peace sweetie. He can't hurt you now xxxxx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

I read this n it made me sick! That poor child must of been in soooo much pain n the 2 people that are protect them do the complete opposite  

Personally i think the mother should have been locked up aswell, not given a 12 month suspended order. It really is [email protected] right evil. That man will get what he deserves inside! 

R.I.P lil Amy hun


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

It's not fair that people like this can ahve LO's only to abuse them. There's so many people like DH and I who could feed and clothe a child proeprly and provide all they need to grow and develop needing help or unable to have their own LO's. Shouldn't have read that article today.

RIP Amy


----------



## bubbles06 (Mar 28, 2007)

what an awful and sickening act to do to a child,like cate said there are so many people in this world who could give a child the love ,attention and nourishment they deserve, and if it is true that the mother is pregnant again,the unborn child should be taken away from her at birth so the child does not have to be treated in a simalar way,

R.I.P AMY,your safe now,


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Heard this on the news yesterday - what a twisted sick b****d .
In my opinion they should bring back stocks in the local market place , then we wouldn't have to pay to keep the evil man in the comfort of a prison .


----------



## joeimpatient (May 15, 2008)

I can't stop crying after reading that, i really can't . I feel like I've been scarred for the rest of my life just by knowing this. That poor baby girl having to go through such shocking pain,it's sick.I could never hurt a fly but i really could kill that b*****d and wouldn't regret it.The mother in my opinion should have been sent to prison for allowing anyone to hurt her baby but she chose not to say anything and that choice led to her daughter being horrifically killed   
Rest in peace little angel for no-one can hurt you now and know that god will give you all the love you so deserve,sleep tight little amyxxx


----------

